# URGENT..... please read this!!



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

ok, this is a breeder that i found in california, and she is saying lots about a vet that is ROBBING people! name- dr.turner.
please read this it is really interesting...
and there are 3 ratties that need homes....

sorry this sight has been removed for it carries a harmful virus.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I can see where notifying people about someone over charging is a good thing 

however... what is the deal with this person who is breeding rescues & housing mixed sexes together???

Maybe I am reading something wrong but the pictures aren't confusing... they are off a female & 2 males all together in a cage. 

Somehow this leads me to believe that someone is not ready to claim to be a breeder when practices like this take place.
back to read the page a bit more


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Second that motion, I saw "rescued from feeder tank" and just knew that "breeder" label was a complete sham. 

Tut


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wonder if this OP knows that PT is ultimately fatal and cannot be removed?

The males and females aren't housed together in that pic, those in with the girl are different rats but Bleu Royale and Candirats? *shudder*


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, the capitalized font alone is killing my eyes.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Seriously, I wasn't aware a pituitary tumor could be removed in a rat. Considering how dangerous it is to remove in a human and how that would be major micro micro surgery. I can't imagine being a vet and going into a rats brain and trying to find the correct cluster of nerves..... YIKES! 

I have big problems with this so called "breeder" there are no lines listed, she rescues animals also. I don't know of a breeder that does rescues also and risks taking in potentially sick animals that could kill his/her breeding colony.... weird! 

I'm going to have to call B.S. on all of this.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

lovinmyworm said:


> I'm going to have to call B.S. on all of this.












consider it flagged... hehe


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

what is B.S?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Skitza said:


> what is B.S?


An abbreviation for a term that isn't forum friendly, but implies something either made up, elaborated, or generally untrue...


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey guys - I went to that site and did some exploring, and my antivirus software found a virus on one of the pages (I think it was the "bucks" page.) Be careful!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mine did too - I think it's the program that makes IE shake. I scanned afterwards and no virus was found, just an unsecure program


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

oh dear.. thats not good. at all.
maybe we should contact the breeder and tell her that?
or do you think it is purposly put there?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

only the webmaster would be able to put something like that on the site & either she is the webmaster or someone she has hired or knows created the site. 

Should someone contact her... nawww
just leave it along & maybe, just maybe.. go back to your original post on this & edited it so that the link to the site is removed so that no one else goes there 

Thankfully those of us with good security were not affected but not everyone has protection on their pc's


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

there we go, i took it off. now no one will have to suffer a virus.


----------

